# Front Wheel Spindles



## steveP7776 (Aug 3, 2010)

I know this is not an engine question but I'm hoping someone can still answer my question on here.

I have a 1987 John Deere Hydro 175 and the steering has locked up on me. I have traced to the front spindles. These spindles will not budge. I put a cheater bar on them and got them to move a little but there very tight. Are these spindles pressed into the brackets? I was going to take them out and clean up any rust on the spindle because I'm sure that's the problem. The mower has been sitting under my barn for a couple years now. I have put some liquid wrench penetrating oil on them and will let them sit over night to see if this helps.

How easy should these spindles be able to move and how much should they move. Thank you for helping me if you are able.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

ATF and acetone 50/50 is a better penetrating oil than anything you'll find in hardware stores. 

I'd continue soaking and working them. But would do so with the mower's weight off them, and with the tie rod disconnected. Working them in such a fashion ensures the least amount of cheater bar force. 

Being lazy, I'd also be tempted to get them freed up, then oil the heck out of them for the next few months of use. Allow time and use to work the lubricant down in, so when you do take them apart, it's not a collosal fight with destroyed parts. 

good luck


----------

